# 2 trees 7" diameter 50 ft tall...how much?



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

hey i am a landscaper who cames across a tree job. i got 2 trees that are about 7" at the trunk and are about 50 ft tall that need to be cut completly down. then i have 7 trees that need to be limbed up to 25-30 ft. they are small limbs. we will haul everything away.

how much to do all this. i came up with a rough estimate of $450 considering only 2 people and we have a place to dump it for free. probally take us 4 hrs maybe more.


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 7, 2007)

1/2 day for 450? WOW! No wonder us Arborists cant stand you lowballing landscRapers! Leave the tree work to the people who know how to properly care for trees.
Why are the trees being raised 25-30 feet? What size, and species are they? Are you certain that these speacies can comparmentalize a wound this size fully? How will this be doen, off a ladder, climbeing, bucket?


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think you should do it for $250, $450 seems like highway robbery. After all, two untrained monkeys don't earn $50 an hour. :fart:


----------



## tree md (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you insured to work 25-30 feet off the ground???


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

lol...well i'm actually trying to get into tree climbing and i am definately new to it. i knew that price would prolly be way off either way. i just didn't want to be to high. its for a friends mom. the trees being limb don't start have limbs up to about 15-20 ft...and she wants about 10 more ft taken off.

i'm doin landscape work for her as well, not trying to be a lowballer but i know i'm makin money on other stuff too.


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 7, 2007)

*he he*

I'll do it for $50 and a case of PBR..................just to keep the hacks out of the deal:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

haha i just read what i wrote...i'm not climbing the trees they will be felled.

sorry for confusion.

but am going to try to start getting into climbing. take classes and stuff.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 7, 2007)

What type/size saws do you have/run???


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> What type/size saws do you have/run???



well i don't have all th stihls saws yet. i plan on using a silky to delimb the trees. then i just have a homedepot mchulloch saw i'm gonna cut the 2 trees down with. like i said i do landscapin but i would like to get into tree cutting.

i will be using a ladder to delimb the trees. i will ty the ladder to the tree and ty myself to the tree as well. but i won't be 50 ft up with a chainsaw speedlining these or anything. basically i'm realy charging for the haul away.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 7, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> well i don't have all th stihls saws yet. i plan on using a silky to delimb the trees. then i just have a homedepot mchulloch saw i'm gonna cut the 2 trees down with. like i said i do landscapin but i would like to get into tree cutting.
> 
> i will be using a ladder to delimb the trees. i will ty the ladder to the tree and ty myself to the tree as well. but i won't be 50 ft up with a chainsaw speedlining these or anything. basically i'm realy charging for the haul away.




No Comment. 

Be Safe, and God Bless


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> No Comment.
> 
> Be Safe, and God Bless



lol...hey the house is far away at least. theres just some shrubs i gotta be carefull with...

don't worry i'll be back on here with all the gear and everything ready to go. 

this one may be somewhat unpro...

but the price isn't too high?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> No Comment.
> 
> Be Safe, and God Bless



lol

i love it. good advice.

normally i am too harsh in my criticism's of people who shouldnt be in a tree so i'll leave it to the other more sensitive types on this site.

ladders and home depot mcculluch saws are a great tools though.

yup, that was sarcasm. (i havent started using smilies and dont plan on it anytime soon)



oldirty


----------



## rbtree (Nov 7, 2007)

oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> i love it. good advice.
> 
> ...




Ladders are just fine, at least the way Jason's planning to use them.

I'd say he'll do just fine on this job. Sound like the removals would take about 20 minutes each, including cleanup.

'cept for the boat anchor of a chainsaw....


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> i love it. good advice.
> 
> ...




sweet thanx...

but i'm telling u this thread may have made me look stupid but in about a month i'll have a stihl setup, harness and spurs...right now i don't so i'm gonna do it best i can so i can make money to buy the good stuff.


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Ladders are just fine, at least the way Jason's planning to use them.
> 
> I'd say he'll do just fine on this job. Sound like the removals would take about 20 minutes each, including cleanup.
> 
> 'cept for the boat anchor of a chainsaw....




hey i was thinking about moving to spokane...is that a good area for landscaping and or tree cutting? i know i'm no arborist yet but for future reference?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

wesspur has a couple good options for you regarding climbing kits. look into that.

save up for a ms 200t. best climbingsaw you can get although it a pretty penny. (worth every dollar i think) and the 338 is a stud as well though it'll need a massage to hang with the 200t

then find your self a solid 50-60 cc saw for your limbing and bucking. (i have a 359 husky modded) but others'll swear by the 361(stihl) or the 365 special. whatever feels right in your hand when working

and if you need a bigger saw think 372xp or 440 (stihl) for your bigger cuts. dont forget the 7900 from dolmar!

if you come into wood where you'll need a bigger saw, do yourself a favor and call a pro.


good luck. 

oh yeah. books....fundamental of general tree work and the tree climbers companion. and a tree ID book so you know what your cutting.

again ask or offer a pro a couple bucks to help you along in the process.



oldirty


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't bother buy the "good stuff" until you have spent a LOT of time as a groundie. Felling and trimming trees is not something you can just pick up and run with. This is, according to Discovery Channel, The World's Second Deadliest Job. They call it that for a reason.

I encourage you to join the ranks of those that have spent many years learning the proper way to handle the tools and the proper way to protect themselves and others around them. Property damage is always a big risk. Without proper, and repeated, training, you might become one of the statistics that we all hate to read about.

Do us, and yourself, a favor and leave the testosterone toting "big man with big saw" attitude at home and get a position with a company that can provide the training you really need. The world needs eager young guys to be interested in this field. But we need them to stay around for several years.

As stated earlier, "Good luck and God bless".


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

oldirty said:


> wesspur has a couple good options for you regarding climbing kits. look into that.
> 
> save up for a ms 200t. best climbingsaw you can get although it a pretty penny. (worth every dollar i think) and the 338 is a stud as well though it'll need a massage to hang with the 200t
> 
> ...




sweet deal dude. thanx for the info...i actually held the 200t at the store yesterday and it was unreal light.

i want to take a climbing class with the parks and rec in my area. 

then i'll be goin to barnes and noble and reading everybook possible about trees and rope tying.

i would love to go work for a company but i don't think i have time. i'd much rather just meet a climber and do some weekend climbing or somethin.

the main reason i want to get into tree climbing is cuz it will be one more thing i can get a rush on. i wanna do it safely tho. I'm into downhill biking along with backcountry snowboarding.


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

fecrousejr said:


> Don't bother buy the "good stuff" until you have spent a LOT of time as a groundie. Felling and trimming trees is not something you can just pick up and run with. This is, according to Discovery Channel, The World's Second Deadliest Job. They call it that for a reason.
> 
> I encourage you to join the ranks of those that have spent many years learning the proper way to handle the tools and the proper way to protect themselves and others around them. Property damage is always a big risk. Without proper, and repeated, training, you might become one of the statistics that we all hate to read about.
> 
> ...



yeah...

u don't think theres a safe way of learning to climb without having to work as a groundie for ever?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

man, i put over 4 years in on the floor and in that first yr i didnt touch a saw until about 6+ months in. i have been climbing now for ,well this is winter will be the start of my 6th yr now. (time is flying!)

did learn how to properly care for them though in that first yr. wasnt allowed to run rope either till i could wrap them and recite a couple basic knots.

you can just run up a tree and start hacking away but if you dont watch from the ground for a good amount of time you wont be able to recognize any of the dangers you can put yourself in. and they are numerous.

again you can go up with no idea what your doing and be "successful" in a few of your efforts but and i repeat but you are only gambling, and heavily at that.

just read those books and find a savvy veteran you can learn from. but i am telling you this, if he is worth his salt he will teach you nothing until you can prove to him that you are capable and willing.

best of luck 



oldirty


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 7, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> yeah...
> 
> u don't think theres a safe way of learning to climb without having to work as a groundie for ever?



No... actually, there are lots of ways to learn, but OTJ training gives you the chance to see it in action, up close, on a regular (not once in a while) basis. I really don't care how you learn, but you will appreciate it much more and be a better and safer worker if you learn the right way first, rather than developing bad habits and having to relearn it later.

I understand the thrill seeker aspect of climbing. If you have been here a while and read some of my past posts, you would know that I am a past mountaineering (rock climbing) instructor. I also used to race mountain bikes and ski the backcountry. Thrills are fine for entertainment, but dangerous TO OTHERS in tree work. I get a high out of climbing. But that is from Rec Climbing HIGH trees. I do that to keep from looking for thrills while cutting. Cutting, whether trimming or removing, should be a thrill-less methodical exercise in the physics of gravity and the biology of plant species. We learn how different woods react to specific cuts and tie in methods. And we try to apply that knowledge in a way that protects life, health and property.

I encourage you to seek thrills climbing trees. Just do it while leaving the saw on the ground until you are better aquainted with the methods and the tools.

Have fun! Just not while toting a 4HP, 12,00 RPM, saw...

Good luck! It is a blast...


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 7, 2007)

fecrousejr said:


> No... actually, there are lots of ways to learn, but OTJ training gives you the chance to see it in action, up close, on a regular (not once in a while) basis. I really don't care how you learn, but you will appreciate it much more and be a better and safer worker if you learn the right way first, rather than developing bad habits and having to relearn it later.
> 
> I understand the thrill seeker aspect of climbing. If you have been here a while and read some of my past posts, you would know that I am a past mountaineering (rock climbing) instructor. I also used to race mountain bikes and ski the backcountry. Thrills are fine for entertainment, but dangerous TO OTHERS in tree work. I get a high out of climbing. But that is from Rec Climbing HIGH trees. I do that to keep from looking for thrills while cutting. Cutting, whether trimming or removing, should be a thrill-less methodical exercise in the physics of gravity and the biology of plant species. We learn how different woods react to specific cuts and tie in methods. And we try to apply that knowledge in a way that protects life, health and property.
> 
> ...



yeah i understand. OTJ training is how i learned most of my landscape skills and believe it or not there are some really skilled mexicans who can show u some real nice techniques. lol

i have just accustomed myself to not wanting to work under anyone after i started doin landscaping on my own. if i could work with a successfull 2 man company that would be sweet. but i don't wanna work for some huge 20 crew company wakin up at 5:30 every morning...it sux, lol.

but thanx for all the info.

btw anyone in Colorado?


----------



## cntrybo2 (Nov 7, 2007)

if your not willing to wake up at 5:30 every morning and run your own tree company, do yourself a favor and just stay in bed and stick to planting trees for the pro to trim later on. There is alot more that goes into tree work than just climbing and cutting. If you are doing any amount of work at all you will see there are't enough hours in the day to get everything you need to done. It sounds like you are fired up over this man and i get that but being fired up and being ready....thats two different things!


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 8, 2007)

cntrybo2 said:


> if your not willing to wake up at 5:30 every morning and run your own tree company, do yourself a favor and just stay in bed and stick to planting trees for the pro to trim later on. There is alot more that goes into tree work than just climbing and cutting. If you are doing any amount of work at all you will see there are't enough hours in the day to get everything you need to done. It sounds like you are fired up over this man and i get that but being fired up and being ready....thats two different things!




lol...but i don't need to get up at 5:30... not if everything is packed and ready to go the night before. u can't start workin till 8:00 anyway...why do u need 2 and a half hrs to get ready in the morning?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Nov 8, 2007)

hey wait... did you say 7" dia and 50' tall?

thats not a tree, thats a vine..........


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 8, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> lol...well i'm actually trying to get into tree climbing and i am definately new to it. i knew that price would prolly be way off either way. i just didn't want to be to high. its for a friends mom. the trees being limb don't start have limbs up to about 15-20 ft...and she wants about 10 more ft taken off.
> 
> i'm doin landscape work for her as well, not trying to be a lowballer but i know i'm makin money on other stuff too.



What is the purpose of cutting off more limbs? Since you know nothing about climbing or tree work, statements like this make me believe you know nothing about trees either. If your desire is to learn to climb and start doing tree work, you need to know the why and how of the business or your sucess will be very short lived. Be careful.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 8, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> lol...but i don't need to get up at 5:30... not if everything is packed and ready to go the night before. u can't start workin till 8:00 anyway...why do u need 2 and a half hrs to get ready in the morning?



i take back all encouragement and instruction.

methinks you wouldnt last too long in the game with that working attitude.

those 2 and a 1/2 hrs are the most important, alot can be accomplished, and besides round here rez work can start at 7.


and here i was trying to, i dont know, not be so critical of people. seeing how everyone is so sensitive around here. speaking of sensitivity i thought tree guys were thick skinned and knew how to have some fun. 

round here say something funny but maybe a little "rough" and it turns into the womens lockerroom with everyone running for the tampon dispenser to stop the bleeding.

i'm telling ya. its a shame.

toughen up a little and laugh a whole lot more. that how i live.



oldirty


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 12, 2007)

oldirty said:


> i take back all encouragement and instruction.
> 
> methinks you wouldnt last too long in the game with that working attitude.
> 
> ...



ok thanx 
as long as i'm making money and having fun doing it, it doesn't realy matter when i start. 
maybe for u it does?


Well i did the job
did it in about 4 hrs, took my time and over cautioned myself thru everything.
lady paid me and was overwelmingly appreciated
only had a ladder, but i ratchet strapped it to the tree so it wouldn't move.
i hoisted all braches and sections down with rope and pully.
she now wants me to come back and replace her dead zoisia and do a ton of mulch.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 12, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> ok thanx
> as long as i'm making money and having fun doing it, it doesn't realy matter when i start. .



:monkey: 

Get some , baby. Start today !
Read a couple books, talk to a few Mexicans on their lunch break..
Sleep late , Get yourself a 200 T , put ISA on your business cards
BAM !! You're in the Tree business...
I'm talking greenery , baby !


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 13, 2007)

reachtreeservi said:


> :monkey:
> 
> Get some , baby. Start today !
> Read a couple books, talk to a few Mexicans on their lunch break..
> ...



sweet deal dude


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Eh*

Pay no attention to the dudes giving you a rash on here. Somebody ALWAYS has a better way and will criticize you no matter what you do. If your just gonna limb a few trees and cut down a couple, forget the damn $400 saws, use whatcha got and be SMART and SAFE about it. I think I'd charge a little more than that for the job, prolly in the neighborhood of 6 or 700, but that's just me.



If you listen to some of these morons they'll have you spending $1000 on something that'll sit for the next 5 yrs till you sell it from sitting...


----------



## oldirty (Nov 14, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> , be SMART and SAFE about it. (you going to heed that advice?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait a minute "dude".

are you not the guy dropping pines into the wires?

thought you were an electrician?

how the hell would you know how to price a job?

just because you own a couple rugged saws doesnt mean you can do tree work.

drag brush maybe but i have seen your sawing skills. wasnt overly impressed.




oldirty


ps Jason. i know you just saw how "easy" it was to make that 100 an hour. dont get greedy and end up in over your head. take on what you can handle and nothing else. congrats on the job.


----------



## JasonLandscape (Nov 14, 2007)

oldirty said:


> wait a minute "dude".
> 
> are you not the guy dropping pines into the wires?
> 
> ...




oh yeah i won't. i have been doin landscaping for about 4 yrs now with pro companies. then when i decide to do it on my own and buy all the equipment, we go into a record breaking drought. So i figured i'd start learning how to cut trees.
i got a buddy whos gonna teach me... 
Ever heard of Broadwater Arbor Management here in metro atlanta?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 14, 2007)

never stopped in georgia man. only driven through it on the way to florida.

good luck with your new mentor. remember, the only stupid question is the one you dont ask.





oldirty


----------



## oldirty (Nov 14, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Nice dude, really nice. Do you have some repressed feelings for men hidden that caused that outburst??? Can you not afford a good saw and feel that it's a phallic symbol that gets you in the mood because of your shortcomings??? You've come to the right place if your looking for criticism dude...



not sure if you are directing this towards me "dude" but no i have no repressed feelings for men. in fact i have no feelings at all. 

and this little pic of mine is usually all it takes for me to "get in the mood" so to speak. the type of mood that comes from the knowing that i perform my job in a professional and SAFE manner. unlike your exploits. i dont need one big saw to drop wood into wire my friend. 

i have this setup to get the job done. heck i'm a climber i dont need a monster saw in tree if i know how to make my cuts. that 359 plenty big enough. around these parts anyway.

oldirty


----------



## stevethekiwi (Nov 15, 2007)

*lol*

this has turned into the funniest thread ever. keep it up, all of you!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 15, 2007)

JasonLandscape said:


> and believe it or not there are some really skilled mexicans who can show u some real nice techniques. lol



About the only thing you will learn from most mexi's is how to destroy equipment.


----------



## Brush Hog (Nov 15, 2007)

*Let me try to get this thread back on track*

The other two *COULD* continue their pissing match in the PM's. I am in the landscaping world also and started to do tree's for two reasons. 1) my customers asked if I did it so I figured a great add on service. 2) The money is great. I have taken arbormaster courses and read books and I'm taking a class over winter to get my arborist license. I have proper equipment and know how it's used properly. It sounded to me this is a young kid looking to make it big but seemed to me going to fast. I turn away tree jobs all the time because they are out on my league. A lot of good advice was given and it seems he is listening. Keep up the GOOD advice guys and don't hate landscapers because I know plenty of "tree guys" in my area that don't know how to price jobs either. Everyone needs to start somewhere and I'm sure most of you were lowballers at one time or another or did you come out of your moms womb tree climbing estimator guru's. Remember how it was to be young and hungry for work. I do and it continues today.
Pete


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 15, 2007)

Brush Hog said:


> The other two *COULD* continue their pissing match in the PM's. I am in the landscaping world also and started to do tree's for two reasons. 1) my customers asked if I did it so I figured a great add on service. 2) The money is great. I have taken arbormaster courses and read books and I'm taking a class over winter to get my arborist license. I have proper equipment and know how it's used properly. It sounded to me this is a young kid looking to make it big but seemed to me going to fast. I turn away tree jobs all the time because they are out on my league. A lot of good advice was given and it seems he is listening. Keep up the GOOD advice guys and don't hate landscapers because I know plenty of "tree guys" in my area that don't know how to price jobs either. Everyone needs to start somewhere and I'm sure most of you were lowballers at one time or another or did you come out of your moms womb tree climbing estimator guru's. Remember how it was to be young and hungry for work. I do and it continues today.
> Pete




You are absolutely right Brush Hog, Everybody has to start somewhere, And we have all pretty much made the same mistakes.
No one is born a tree climbing estimator guru. Or a tree anything , for that matter ! 
Ah, What most of us wouldn't give to be be young and hungry again !

All the bickering isn't helping this kid at all, and presents a very negative impression to the public about Arboristsite. And Arborist in general.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 15, 2007)

reachtreeservi said:


> No one is born a tree climbing estimator guru. Or a tree anything , for that matter !
> .




not sure about this statement here reach. 

he might not do the bidding but my foreman makes things happen in a tree that clearly indicates he came out the womb with a saddle on.

fell'n to ornamental he is goood at it all.


i'd never tell him that though. lol



oldirty


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Dont forget your liability insurance and workers comp!!! The costs of a misfelled limb or a whole tree for that matter can bring an abrupt end to your business. I know that getting started you will want to shy away from considerable expenses like this but as you become more established in your business dont forget them. Also, while I AM RANTING take the time to teach your workers safe chainsaw use. This is a great site for advice ( and entertainment ) crack some books, find a mentor, and stay safe. Wish you the best in your new venture.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 15, 2007)

oldirty said:


> not sure about this statement here reach.
> 
> he might not do the bidding but my foreman makes things happen in a tree that clearly indicates he came out the womb with a saddle on.
> 
> ...



Somebody had to teach your foreman too. Although admittedly, some people take to tree work so quickly and easily , 
we say they're a natural or they came out the womb with a tree saddle on.

Old Dirty , You better treat that foreman like gold, they aren't too many of those guys ! 
A good groundsman will make a climber better, and a great groundsman will make a climber a boatload of money !


----------



## pbtree (Nov 16, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I think you should do it for $250, $450 seems like highway robbery. After all, two untrained monkeys don't earn $50 an hour. :fart:


----------



## oldirty (Nov 17, 2007)

reachtreeservi said:


> .
> 
> Old Dirty , You better treat that foreman like gold, they aren't too many of those guys !
> A good groundsman will make a climber better, and a great groundsman will make a climber a boatload of money !



actually man. its oldirty. you got one too many d's in the name.

and he should be the one treating me like gold seeing how his saddle time has been drastically cut down. i think it had something to do with my arrival.
there are not many like me!

lol

although when he does climb he has me run the rope if something needs a rig'n. so i am thinking he has respect for what i can do. 

although its a nice feather in the cap, the foremans respect, the only thing that matters to me is the guy who is signing the checks knows what the scoop is. lol

i do like what i do and it shows. you gotta have the right 'tude.



oldirty


----------



## treeseer (Nov 17, 2007)

*The topic*

Why are the trees getting limbed up 25-30'? You could be  raising Cain with those trees.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 17, 2007)

treeseer said:


> Why are the trees getting limbed up 25-30'? You could be  raising Cain with those trees.




C'mon Seer he got PAID to do that, and that is what the homeowner wanted. Do you really believe there is any other reason to cut on a tree? Besides the tree doesn't need all those silly branches anyway. And now in a few more years he can go back and sell the removal job and wonder why the trees died.  
We need a smiley for hack work.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 18, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> C'mon Seer he got PAID to do that, and that is what the homeowner wanted. Do you really believe there is any other reason to cut on a tree? Besides the tree doesn't need all those silly branches anyway. And now in a few more years he can go back and sell the removal job and wonder why the trees died.
> We need a smiley for hack work.



Haha...and i think topping is cool idea too.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Nov 18, 2007)

i like to top and then treat my cuts with "some herbicide" to make sure the tree doesnt sprout from the cut again.:monkey:


----------



## Themadd1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Look, we need to make note here that books tell you crap. They give you great information about the proper cut technique, physiology, and biology of trees. They can even show you how to prevent a barber chair from taking your head off. 

Until you work with someone to learn how these great techniques work and which trees need what type of pruning the possibility of death and injury is too great to just buy a bunch of equipment and start felling/pruning trees. 

We have few people in this industry for a reason. We have to train for a long time before we can just go out and start working on our own. 

I picked up climbing in a few days, I learned technique and biology in a few months. I have now been doing this work for a few years and just started bidding and doing work on my own. It is only with the help, and advise from my mentors that allowed me to do this. 

We all hate when we are outbid, show up to price an old hack job, so ADVISE is all we can give you. Unless you are serious about training, training, training, do not start felling trees on your own. I get that this job worked out for you but that will not be the case every time you start up a tree. 

Hard hat, safety glasses, hearing protection, workers comp (for tree work), liability insurance (1 million, 3 million), certs, classes, proper equipment, ie ropes, saddle, chain saws, pole saws, chipper, etc are just scratching the surface on where to start putting money. 

My first climbing rig + chain saw 338 Cali set me back $1,500.00 just a simple setup. 

Your best option for OJT is to sub out the tree work on your jobs and watch what they do. Ask some questions, etc. That way you dont have to work for someone else, they will work for you. Then at the end of the day when the trained climber is done, give him some extra money to sit and talk to you about what is involved in safe, proper pruning/removals. 

Good luck to you and again train first then make the big money in the industry. You'll find that this work is a lot harder than it looks at the beginning but after a few years you can climb like this guy...:monkey:


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2007)

Themadd1 said:


> Look, we need to make note here that books tell you crap. They give you great information about the proper cut technique, physiology, and biology of trees. They can even show you how to prevent a barber chair from taking your head off.
> 
> Until you work with someone to learn how these great techniques work and which trees need what type of pruning the possibility of death and injury is too great to just buy a bunch of equipment and start felling/pruning trees.
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 25, 2007)

stevethekiwi said:


> hey wait... did you say 7" dia and 50' tall?
> 
> thats not a tree, thats a vine..........




HAhaha-too funny. That was the first thought through my mind when i read this.


----------

